# App to see other Drivers?



## Pir8pete (Jan 11, 2016)

Whats a good app to see other drivers on the road? Im using an iPhone

I did a search but can't find any post that list like a top 5 kinda thing


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Download the Uber app (rider version). It will show the closest 8 drivers in your vicinity, including yourself if you're online.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

DocT said:


> Download the Uber app (rider version). It will show the closest 8 drivers in your vicinity, including yourself if you're online.


...that is crazy talk sir.


----------



## Pir8pete (Jan 11, 2016)

here's the thing, i was happily using the older rider app just the other day. i logged out of it now it gives me an error when trying to log back in. So i downloaded the newest app and i can login. I then switch back to the old app again and retried and no go still get the error. If i try a very old app it just keeps thinking to login, if i try one thats just alittle newer then it prompts to upgrade it when logging in. This sucks I have the perfect setup and ruined it. I could see all the cars anywhere, and what the actual surge was at.

I thought there was an app called GO thats now not in the app store anylonger. It showed drivers and the surge. it had a pin drop with picture of a bear on the pin drop


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Pir8pete said:


> here's the thing, i was happily using the older rider app just the other day. i logged out of it now it gives me an error when trying to log back in. So i downloaded the newest app and i can login. I then switch back to the old app again and retried and no go still get the error. If i try a very old app it just keeps thinking to login, if i try one thats just alittle newer then it prompts to upgrade it when logging in. This sucks I have the perfect setup and ruined it. I could see all the cars anywhere, and what the actual surge was at.


What you described, is EXACTLY what happened to me 2 days ago. I had a very old version from 2016. I opened the app, but it went into login. Did the login, but it said the app version is no longer supported, and to download new version. No thanks. Kept trying to login, but no go. So now I'm using the new version which is total crap.


----------



## Pir8pete (Jan 11, 2016)

uber change something the way their system accepts the login. I think to use the old version we'd need it to have the phone number login.

I have tried almost every version of rider app from the beginning without any luck

for the GO app i'm going see if i can get the .ipa of it


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

maybe need a newer old version?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pir8pete said:


> Whats a good app to see other drivers on the road? Im using an iPhone
> 
> I did a search but can't find any post that list like a top 5 kinda thing


Do you Really want to KNOW just how BAD things have become ?


----------



## Pir8pete (Jan 11, 2016)

tried

older version just says network error, a hair newer then does the prompt to upgrade. I even went to like the first versions and just spins trying to login



tohunt4me said:


> Do you Really want to KNOW just how BAD things have become ?


 it has helped me to be in a better spot and get a request, also sometimes i'll check if i'm showing up but that can still be done with the newest app


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pir8pete said:


> here's the thing, i was happily using the older rider app just the other day. i logged out of it now it gives me an error when trying to log back in. So i downloaded the newest app and i can login. I then switch back to the old app again and retried and no go still get the error. If i try a very old app it just keeps thinking to login, if i try one thats just alittle newer then it prompts to upgrade it when logging in. This sucks I have the perfect setup and ruined it. I could see all the cars anywhere, and what the actual surge was at.
> 
> I thought there was an app called GO thats now not in the app store anylonger. It showed drivers and the surge. it had a pin drop with picture of a bear on the pin drop


Uber will Ruin Anything that Works .

" FIX IT TILL ITS BROKE !



DocT said:


> maybe need a newer old version?


Or an older newer version.


----------



## Pir8pete (Jan 11, 2016)

So does any1 know about that GO app that some drivers where using to see serge and how close a driver was? you guys what the app i'm talking about. it's been pulled from the app store now. my guess is uber forced apple and the author to take it down


----------



## RealRain (Nov 30, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Do you Really want to KNOW just how BAD things have become ?


I agree - it's like checking your weight or bank balance - sometimes ignorance is bliss...


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I got on the rider app and saw there was another uber car behind me. So I thought I'd pull over and let him go past, but he pulled over right behind me. Yet, no one was there! That's when I realised it was just me hahaha ￼   what a fail!!!


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Since most drive for Uber AND Lyft, check the Lyft rider app. It still shows a Lyft car no matter where or how many.


----------



## Pir8pete (Jan 11, 2016)

I found that the newest rider app on the android still shows drivers, max of 8 when moving the pin location around the city. but on iOS uber has blocked it, very odd that they would make one side function different.

also noticed iphone has change the riders destination but on android the driver can't.

Android also updates the surge map right away where iphone is delayed 

Uber sucks they need to get their crap together


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

With their software uprades they have made it harder and harder to see other drivers. I use rider app and because yiu have to move pin around to see the 8 closest cars change (to try to see all of them in an area). Well now they make it so a screen come up when you move the pin saying something like "the pin is a long way away from you, is this ride for you or another rider?" And this covers most of the screen. You can swipe it away some how so you can seee cars again. But yiu can see they keep making it harder for us to see this.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

1rightwinger said:


> With their software uprades they have made it harder and harder to see other drivers. I use rider app and because yiu have to move pin around to see the 8 closest cars change (to try to see all of them in an area). Well now they make it so a screen come up when you move the pin saying something like "the pin is a long way away from you, is this ride for you or another rider?" And this covers most of the screen. You can swipe it away some how so you can seee cars again. But yiu can see they keep making it harder for us to see this.


Just hit CONFIRM and then move the pin again

Haven't tried or heard of GO but I am happy with SURGE CHASER for $45 a year


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes but one extra step.it is a pain. And obvious that they want to deter drivers from looking


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

1rightwinger said:


> Yes but one extra step.it is a pain. And obvious that they want to deter drivers from looking


If they wanted to stop it they would just prevent you from running the rider and driver app at the same time


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> I got on the rider app and saw there was another uber car behind me. So I thought I'd pull over and let him go past, but he pulled over right behind me. Yet, no one was there! That's when I realised it was just me hahaha ￼   what a fail!!!


Did something JUST like that once when I was a college student.
Dropped a tab of acid, kept getting a glimpse of someone right behind me; but when I turned it was gone
Very unnerving.
Well, it wasn't JUST like your experience, but similar.
OK. no similarity at all
Never mind,


----------



## Bob Driver (Sep 14, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Did something JUST like that once when I was a college student.
> Dropped a tab of acid, kept getting a glimpse of someone right behind me; but when I turned it was gone
> Very unnerving.
> Well, it wasn't JUST like your experience, but similar.
> ...


Yep the good old days LOL


----------

